# Started snowboarding in 1988, stopped in 1995, trying again 2019?



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Maybe go into a snowboarding shop and take a look at what's for sale. See how far bindings can be adjusted. Check out some softer boots (I find K2 Maysis to be really comfy). Talk to the salescritters about what you liked or didn't like on your rented board.

Spend the most money on your boots, because if they aren't comfortable, you're screwed no matter what else you get. Then spend on your bindings, because they have to fit the boots. Not all boots are compatible with all bindings. A wide boot profile with a narrow binding heel cup for instance can cause problems. 32 Focus Boas in particular have a very large profile for any given size.

Get the board last. You can buy a cheap board that fits your intended style, then upgrade later when you have a better idea what you want. I think most of us here started with cheap piece-o-shit boards.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

cbdej said:


> Recently I rented a board at a mountain (sorry don't remember the brand). I hated it. It seemed stiffer and the stance was way too wide -- wider then I remembered from the old days -- it hurt my hips after a couple of runs.


If you want to keep riding like you did back in the day, either search for an older board (2009 or older, I'd say); stance width _has_ changed sigificantly. I got a '09 160 board which has inserts set like a nowadays 145. Found that lady in a shop brand new, for 50$ . 
OR check Burton boards as their channel system has more options to adjust stance. 



cbdej said:


> Also hated the way the high backs were set up, i couldn't adjust them to be completely vertical, even maxed out they dug into my calfs/forced a forward lean I hated. Wore my Sorels and my feet/ankles/legs were fine.


Well, bindings aren't designed to match Sorels but boots with thick high bootleg. But I think that park bindings have straight and rather low highbacks. Ask in the shop.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

cbdej said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Need some advice. Used to snowboard quite some time ago then gave it up because it didn't fit my budget. Now I've got a son who is skiing regularly and I'd like to get back on the mountain with him.
> 
> ...


Where's your old boàrd?
Just ride it, or is it long gone?

Would you ride it if you had it?
Wish I had one for ya, but I don't.

But I might have(pretty sure) something that you'll love riding?

Cause yeah that ain't right.

"My most recent experience made me regret getting back on a board and that just isn't right."

I'll see what I can do about finding your old one. Haha


TT


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Was it this one?
I know someone who has this one.
He's just waiting for someone to make up their mind.
If he passes you can buy it, if you want?


TT


----------



## jerry gnarcia (Feb 11, 2017)




----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Yeah I don't think Sorels are suited to be used as snowboard boots.
I suggest you get everything new for your riding style and weight.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

I've never even heard of Apocalypse, but I knew that Sims made a Terry Kidwell model back in the day.

Stances definitely have widened and I think that's a good thing. YMMV. One board that comes to mind when comparing to the old Kidwell might be a Never Summer Big Gun ??


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

cbdej said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Need some advice. Used to snowboard quite some time ago then gave it up because it didn't fit my budget. Now I've got a son who is skiing regularly and I'd like to get back on the mountain with him.
> 
> ...


kk I found you your Kidwell.
Buddy vanished who had dibs on it.

So you're up.

You want it or what?

Or have you vanished as well?


TT


----------



## Zak Smith (Jan 15, 2019)

I hear ya buddy, just remember everything hurt more now, the day after.

My recommendation is to find a modern board that still has some underfoot camber and a little rocker on either end is OK (these are called "hybrid" camber profiles), and 2-5 cm of setback. These are called freeride boards now. There are a ton of boards in this category. If you used to ride a 160+ (or a 150+ as a mid teenager), my personal take is that the < 160cm boards just feel too short.

I like the Sims Kidwell (the new one) and my splitboard is a Burton Flight Attendant X. Both can be ridden like boards from '86-95, pretty much. My stance now vs. then is just a little wider and less forward-angled.


----------

